# Sugar Gliders



## SilentNinja (Dec 13, 2012)

Got a really good photo of Kenshi one of my sugar gliders this morning..



and here is Kamiya 



They are boy and a girl and twins 

I thought id share, their cute wee faces always make me smile. They are 5 months old now


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww! they are beautiful!

And their names remind me of Rurouni Kenshin.


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 13, 2012)

Yesssssssssssss that is where i got the names from!!! My fav anime ever!!! I even have a Kenshin tattoo on my arm!


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 13, 2012)

To that I can only say: AWESOMESAUCE. 

If you must know, my cat is named after the ninja character Misao, because shes a ninja.

And my other cat is named after Midori from Midori Days.


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 13, 2012)

Aw wow amazing  You are the only person that has ever connected their names - no one else i know has seen it, its called Samurai X here but i think in America its called  Rurouni Kenshin ir Himura, maybe?
I think i am just like Kenshin - peaceful warrior. I was going to name one shishio lol. I love the name Misio. and Kaore?  cant spell it correct though. 


My Kenshi Ink


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 13, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS I LOVE THAT!!!

Kenshin is a fantastic character isn't he. I love the whole gang but Kenshin is really something special...

My husbands favourite is Hajime Saito.  I love the outtakes too,there's a particularly good Saito moment... 

One of my fave Kenshin moments is the hot springs episode, including Kenshin's impressive three-part-dodge.... 

And I love Beethoven's Pathetique Sonata in the romantic bits, including the whole piece at the end of the showdown with Shishio.

Its an awesome world they created....

Anime is great, it can be so different and refreshing. 

My avatar pic is from Haibane-Renmei. Its a really beautiful story/interesting concept, which I would recommend anyone watch if they are on some sort of challenging journey.

Love that ink!!


----------



## Banned (Dec 13, 2012)

They are gorgeous and such great pets!


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 13, 2012)

They are adorable hun  so gentle they look but i bet they are mischievous too  lol


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 13, 2012)

the girl Kamiya.. always glides to my FACE lol I call it a face hug.. but not when her nails are sharp! arrhhh!!


----------



## Banned (Dec 13, 2012)

What kind of care and space do they need?  I looked into getting a couple as pets but they seemed soooo incredibly high maintenance.  I got a pig instead.  But I'm still in love with them and want a pair one day.


----------



## SilentNinja (Dec 14, 2012)

yeah they are, you really need alot of time and they need lots of attention, i researched for about 8 months before getting a pair, they are very rare here in Scotland, its nearly impossible to get them, i was just very lucky. Costs a lot to feed, fresh fruit every day, all their supplements you have to sprinkle over their food, but if you have the time they are soooo worth it, they sleep in my jumper and never want to leave me.. i love them so much, I also have a chinchilla called Sky and they have started playing together, its really cute and funny.


----------

